# Anyone Running a Fox Dropframe Helmet?



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

Curious how you like it or not.


----------



## MarcusBrody (Apr 1, 2014)

I can't speak to the Dropframe specifically, but I like 3/4 helmets in general for non-XC non-super hot riding (and the Dropframe seems better ventilated than my helmet).


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

They look so badass. If I hadn't purchased a TLD A2 on deep discount a week prior to the release of the Dropframe I'd probably own one right now.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I went ahead and bought a Drop Frame anyway because I just couldn't help myself. I want to love it but there are these elevated ridges or spines that fall right against my temples. They clamp down on my head like I'm in a torture device. If I were to crash onto the side of my head the ridges feel like they'd punch a hole into my skull.

































On the plus side the helmet plays well with goggles. Seamless fit with Smiths.


----------



## lardo5150 (Oct 20, 2014)

I thought the helmet was great, but sadly had to send it back.
There was a pressure point right in the middle of my forehead with this helmet.
I am about 59cm, so I had their XL size.
Overall great helmet, but looks like for this one, it does not fit my head correctly.
I ended up keeping the switchblade. For my condition, I like the added confidence of more protection, which is why I like these open face helmets.


----------

